# Sportlift lll Motorcycle lift experience?



## JerryClark (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello All new member here. I am installing a Blue Ox Sportlift lll on the rear of my 2006 Fleetwood Excursion and would like any advice that would be helpful.
I am not familiar with this type carrier although I have pulled a trailer with motorcycles in it for quite a few miles, one question that has me worried is will I be 
able to use a cover over the bike while traveling to keep road debris and grit etc off the bike. Bike is a Harley Davidson Ultra Classic if that helps. Thanks in advance
for any help on this subject.


----------



## LEN (Dec 31, 2014)

I have not seen this lift but there is no reason I can think of why you would not be able to use a cover, unless it blocks MH tail lights. Just make sure the MH can carry the weight.

LEN


----------

